# hog snares



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

anyone actually had good luck doing this?

caught any deer by accident ?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have only got one pig using snares.

But you bring up caughting deer I have never done that in a snare but I have caught two in box style hog traps. One was a nice 8 point and he had beat himself up pretty good before I was able to let him out.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

We used them all the time and caught dozens of hogs and out of all those times only once did we catch a doe


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

what do you anchor them to?

and how long are the total cables ?

i used to trap 'yotes and we would use drags, can't picture that working ....


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Some ranchers do it around Rocksprings. They tie the snare to a big arse log. Everyone I've seen got caught on the snout and were still alive , but near starving to death...not a real pretty site really.


We caught a javalina once near Fort Stockton. That was fun little rodeo trying to let him loose. I think that one little pig is the reason I'm so hard of hearing now! We also caught a spike buck, he was dead as a hammer and he tore up a ton of fence before he died.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Where do you set a snare for hogs? A crawl under a fence, or a game trail?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Hole in the fence is where I've seen them in Rocksprings.


----------



## 911 Hunter (Nov 13, 2007)

One if your going to use snares you need to plan on checking them daily. Find a spot on a trail or like we do where they go under a fence or by a large tree. Hang it about a foot off the ground and you should catch some. Make sure the trail is an active on with lots of traffic. Oh and make sure your anchor point is strong. As for catching deer if you use a snare with a deer stop you won't have to worry, but you may miss a catch on a small hog. Good luck!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If you set it in a hole in the fence row... make sure you have a real sturdy post to tie off too. The neighbor rancher to our place had to replace about 40' of fencing a couple of years back after catching a big boar. He was caught on the snout and eventually died but he put up a whale of a fight before doing so it looked like.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I hunt in Junction and have seen numerous hogs caught in snares. Landowner has trappers setting the snares, I don't know exactly what hogs are going to tear up, with no crops around but I'm sure we could shoot enough to keep from snaring them. I've seen 1- 5 point and two does and a blackbuck yearling caught in these snares just last season.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Captn C said:


> Hole in the fence is where I've seen them in Rocksprings.


They work great if you need a 100ft section of fence removed!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

They're just bad because they kill anything that gets in them usually.

Just don't like them.

TH


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I dont like them either. Just my 2 cents. Way to indiscriminate, catch birddogs,deer,calves,anything that gets in a pasture with them. They are a huge problem in Africa, saw it on a show the other day. Will catch and slow kill most anything. Are wire snares legal? Surely not for deer.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

our deer lease is in the hill country. the land owner had a trapper come out and put about 6 snares across 1 fence line. in 6 months he caught a little over 100 hogs and 3 deer. I found 1 of the deer with the snare around his neck by the jaw bone. the fences were tore up bad, make sure its anchored down to a tree or a good stake. and make sure to check them daily or disable them if no one will be around to check them. tuff way to kick the bucket. good luck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

no, i'm from the old school , wouldn't set em unless i was there for awhile, and take em up before i leave................pop brought us up to run our traps at dawn, less damage to the animals from thrashing in the sun all day, so far i can't prove him wrong.


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

A very good friend is a Trapper for the state and he has never said anything about catching any deer. Other small animals, yes. then again this county is not as deer rich as others are.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Hogs are plenty mad when they get caught in a snare. I never specifically targeted them but have caught plenty of them while going for coyotes and bobcats. The snares were set on holes near the fence and were attached to the bottom wire. Large hogs will tear up a fence in a hurry.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

I have seen them work, I saw them the first couple of days and went out with the rancher and he reset where they got knocked over, saw several that had coyotes in them and on the last day, found one with a hog in it around his neck. Pretty inexpensive way to catch some game.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*snares*

I've been using them for a few years in Rocksprings. If you see good hog movement of pigs through holes in a fence line then are effective, As any trap the pigs will get wise to them, Yes, if improperly placed or maintained you will trap other animals. I've trapped several deer, some by the hips, and even a turkey. Deer stops do not always work, depending on where you set the snares. I've snared hogs that weighed from 250-300 lbs. If you anchor them to a fence they will tear up a good fence. A cadar tree is a better anchor. All in all, the most effective is a pen trap. Good luck.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

A neighboring ranch on an old lease I had around rocksprings used snares. They would anchor it to the fence and never really had a problem. The problem I had is that they would leave them dead for days before removing the dead animals. In my opinion any hunter should at least make an effort for a clean kill. I am sure that hog suffers greatly with the snare. Much better option is a good ole fashion hog trap and a piece of lead.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Buddy uses them on his highfence they are effective he buts them along the fence where the obvious trails are. He has only caught one deer so far, he did catch a badger and a bobcat. He did not really want to kill either. The bobcats was dead. He somehow released the badger though and thinks it made it. He mainly catches yotes not many hog around there.


----------



## Rschuck (Dec 6, 2007)

They work great i have caught so really big hogs in them. You can buy them on ebay pretty cheap.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

JD761 said:


> Where do you set a snare for hogs? A crawl under a fence, or a game trail?


Bait it with beer and set it between the Golden Tee and the video touch screen at the bar ... you'll snare one every time ... ha ha ha ha ...

How'd you boys do after we left?

~Spec


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

the key is to set it where deer can't travel though the fence..... Its an effective way to take care of the varmints (hogs,yotes,bobcats,badgers,) ect.....


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Get m here http://www.snareshop.com/ or http://www.rpoutdoors.com/index.html


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Kody--looks like you guys got it goin' on! Good work on the varment population!

swamp


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

R&M firearms in El Campo TX off hwy 59 has them for sale also.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*snares*

Not all of them are the same. Hogs will break them. Others are harder to secure. Research them a little, even if they are cheap!


----------

